# 2011 CPT codes - presentaion covering



## DebbiePottsEngland (Oct 1, 2010)

Can anyone direct me to a place to find a list of newly added, revised, or deleted codes for CPT 2011?  I would like to start on a presentaion covering this as soon as possible.
THanks for your assistance


----------



## AForeman (Oct 1, 2010)

It should be in the front of your 2011 ICD9 book. My book was thru AApc and is on pg 5, 9.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 1, 2010)

AForeman said:


> It should be in the front of your 2011 ICD9 book. My book was thru AApc and is on pg 5, 9.



That is the list of New ICD-9 codes for 2011 effective starting today.  So far I have been unable to find the list of 2011 CPT codes effective January 1.  I too am anxious to get this so if anyone has a link for it Please post.


----------



## tristate (Oct 7, 2010)

Debra, Did you have any luck finding the new CPT codes?  Everything I googled has to be paid for.  Thanks, Debby


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 7, 2010)

so far I am in the same boat, I have nothing.


----------



## kbarbag (Nov 10, 2010)

*2011 cpt*

I found 3 New Orthopedic codes
29914-Arthroscopy, hip, surgical: w femoroplasty
29915 Arthroscopy, hip surgical w acetabuloplasty
29916-Arthroscopy, hip surgical  w labral repari

plus a note that states 200 new and delated codes.


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Nov 10, 2010)

I finally received my CPT book.  Thank you all for your help.


----------



## fullerharper@aol.com (Jan 27, 2011)

*2011 CPT UPDATE codes free*

http://codingahead.blogspot.com/2010/11/2011-cpt-code-changes.html


----------



## geegee28 (Jun 16, 2011)

Me too.


----------

